# Damn it was cold last night?



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

The middle of August and last night it dropped to +4. I checked the record cold for this area before this morning was +9 (all in celsius of course). This keeps up we may have to start worrying about frost


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

what's that in Fahrenheight?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JTVLandscaping;1298767 said:


> what's that in Fahrenheight?


48.2. I really hope we don't get an early frost around here the crops need a really good Sept to finish.


----------



## jlrvt (Jun 8, 2008)

*brrrr*

My car said it was 50 this morning, I'm not ready for it quite yet but I have seen the signs as some of the trees are even starting to turn.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

JD Dave;1298783 said:


> 48.2. I really hope we don't get an early frost around here the crops need a really good Sept to finish.


I bet they do, same thing around here, some very nice crops but boy are they behind.


----------

